# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  A është fotografia art?

## katana

si rrjedhim i diskutimeve tek tema e sally mann mbi fotografine dhe nese eshte art apo jo, vendosa qe te hap nje teme te re mbi te. ndoshta para se te vendosni nese fotografia eshte art duhet qe te keni nje ide se cfare quani e perkufizoni si art. 

nese jeni te mendimit se fotoja eshte art ju lutem thoni c'fare e ben art dhe nese fotografia sipas jush nuk eshte art na ndriconi me mendimet tua perse nuk mund quhet art. 







ps perse nuk e njohin katunaret kinez nuk eshte arsye

----------


## ornament

Katana, pa tjeter qe fotografia eshte Art, te pakten puna e Sallyt ben pjese ne te. Arti eshte shume i gjere, punimi qilimave, poçeria, argjendaria, veshja, konstruksionet, etj, jane art gjithashtu. Dhe nje pjate gjelle, qe nuk ka qellim vetem te t'mbushe barkun, por dhe estetik, eshte art.
Ne gjithe ket "rremuje", si kudo, ka hierarqi. Nuk mund te jete e gjitha njesoj, me te njejten vlere, po aq e rendesishme per NE.
Ne vatikan, ne "kapelen sikstina" çdo gje eshte bere me art, çdo gozhde, çdo grimce, deri te kapuçi i Papes. Por ajo qe ka mbetur eshte veç emri i Mikelanxhelos, qe ka pikturuar freskun nen kupole, artistet e tjere asnjeri si njeh me. Pra vetem ai i ka rrezistuar viteve, kohes. Kjo eshte ajo qe quhet VLERE, MADHESI. Vetem ai qe REZISTON nuk VDES.
Nen ket prizem duhet pare puna e Sallyt, per te ditur vleren qe ka ajo. Sa monumentale eshte ajo, sa do ti rrezistoje kohes. Une them pak, fare pak. Jam i sigurte qe kete e di dhe Sally vete.

----------


## Pratolini

Padyshim qe eshte nje forme e rendesishme e artit.
Me ane te saj, fotografi perpiqet te transmetoje nje mesazh apo emocion te caktuar. Kuptohet qe ketu nuk perfshihet fotografia gazetareske dhe paparaciste, sepse kam pershtypjen jemi dakort qe te nxjerresh Britneyn lakuriq nuk perben ndonje art apo jo ?

Personalisht vleresoj teper fotografine reale dhe te paperpunuar. Konkretisht mund te them se adhuroj shume prej fotografive pjesmarrese per cmimin Pulitzer.Nuk jam konservator dhe perjashtues ndaj fotografive te perpunuara por, per te transmetuar nje emocion estetik dhe jo nje mesazh te manipuluar.

----------


## EnRy

> si rrjedhim i diskutimeve tek tema e sally mann mbi fotografine dhe nese eshte art apo jo, vendosa qe te hap nje teme te re mbi te. ndoshta para se te vendosni nese fotografia eshte art duhet qe te keni nje ide se cfare quani e perkufizoni si art. 
> 
> nese jeni te mendimit se fotoja eshte art ju lutem thoni c'fare e ben art dhe nese fotografia sipas jush nuk eshte art na ndriconi me mendimet tua perse nuk mund quhet art. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotografia është konsideruar si një nga shpikjet më të mëdha të shekullit të XIX. Nepërmjet saj u bë e mundur ngulitja e dukurive reale në çastin që ato ndodhin, duke i 
paraqitur me një vërtetësi dhe shprehësi të madhe. Fotografia përmban në vetvete, një informacion të madh, të cilin e transmeton menjëherë dhe në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë tek shikuesi. Në këtë mënyrë ajo dëshmoi se ishte një gjuhë e re e të shprehurit, që arrinte nivele të larta për të konkuruar dhe, ndonjëherë, për të tejkaluar mjete të tjera shprehëse, si p.sh. : fjalën. Shpesh, kur duam të tregojmë diçka, ne përdorim shprehjen: duhet të ishe vetë atje, pasi ajo që ngjau, nuk mund të thuhet me fjalë. Ne nuk u ndodhëm në ngjarjet e  Kullave Binjake, por zorr që do të gjendet dikush që të mos ketë parë në të gjitha mënyrat e mundshme, se çfarë ndodhi. Gazetarët kanë bërë komente, kurse materialet fotografike kanë dëshmuar  për ngjarjen.
Fotografia flet nepërmjet formave të objekteve, efekteve dhe lojrave të dritës dhe ngjyrave. Menyra se si i përdor fotografi ato, përbën mënyrën e shprehjes së tij. Për atë që krijon një gjuhë vetiake, një mënyrë shprehje të tijën, themi se ka një stil personal dhe kjo është mjaft e vlerësuar si krijim. Kjo nuk është e lehtë të arrihet. Së pari, fotografi duhet të ketë një shpirt artisti. Një personi të tillë, i bien në sy gjëra,që të tjerëve iu duken të rëndomta, ose nuk i hynë fare në sy. Por kur i sheh të pasqyruara në fotografi, atëhere njeriu çuditet. Një estete e fotografisë thotë: Subjektet e ndryshme fotografike duhet ti fotografoni në mënyrë të atillë, që secili shikues të mendojë: Unë e shoh çdo ditë këtë pamje, por asnjëherë nuk e kam parë në mënyrë të tillë.

----------


## janar

mirdita shqiptar  dhe artist          per mendimin tim fotografija  esht art     fotot r natyres    portrertet     japin emozionet dhe ide te ndryshme   dhe  kolashi i fotofe  esht  form e  pikturse  moderne         un mundohem qe ne permjet  kolashit   shikuesi te mesoj dicka per jeten etij

  per shembull bimet mjeksore si foto   fjalet e urta te popullit shqiptar  ne kombinim me foto
   etjer            zoti ndimoft artistet shqiptar urime   tirozi

----------


## Gimi3

> si rrjedhim i diskutimeve tek tema e sally mann mbi fotografine dhe nese eshte art apo jo, vendosa qe te hap nje teme te re mbi te. ndoshta para se te vendosni nese fotografia eshte art duhet qe te keni nje ide se cfare quani e perkufizoni si art. 
> 
> nese jeni te mendimit se fotoja eshte art ju lutem thoni c'fare e ben art dhe nese fotografia sipas jush nuk eshte art na ndriconi me mendimet tua perse nuk mund quhet art. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pershendetje *katana* :) ,

*Fotografia per mua eshte nje art, eshte nje moment qe zihet permes fotoaparatit i cili fillon te behet pjese e se kaluares , por qe realisht eshte i vertete :)
*

----------


## -BATO-

Me fjalën art sot luhet shumë. Edhe të skuqësh një kokërr vezë quhet art. E fusin në artin e gatimit, sepse edhe gatimin e quajnë art. Sot çdo gjë quhet art, aq sa kjo fjalë e ka humbur kuptimin e mirëfilltë të saj.

Arte quhen: piktura, skulptura, muzika, letërsia, teatri. 

Fotografia nuk quhet art. Duhet një farë aftësie për të bërë fotografi, por nuk mund të krahasohet me artet e mirëfillta. Është tjetër gjë të pikturosh një peisazh me bojra, dhe tjetër gjë ta ngrish atë peisazh me një të shkrepur aparati. Merita nuk është e njëjtë.

----------


## PINK

> Me fjalën art sot luhet shumë. Edhe të skuqësh një kokërr vezë quhet art. E fusin në artin e gatimit, sepse edhe gatimin e quajnë art. Sot çdo gjë quhet art, aq sa kjo fjalë e ka humbur kuptimin e mirëfilltë të saj.
> 
> Arte quhen: piktura, skulptura, muzika, letërsia, teatri. 
> 
> Fotografia nuk quhet art. Duhet një farë aftësie për të bërë fotografi, por nuk mund të krahasohet me artet e mirëfillta. Është tjetër gjë të pikturosh një peisazh me bojra, dhe tjetër gjë ta ngrish atë peisazh me një të shkrepur aparati. Merita nuk është e njëjtë.


sic duket spaske pare fotografi artistike akoma ti Bato. 

Fotografia eshte art !

----------


## -BATO-

> sic duket spaske pare fotografi artistike akoma ti Bato. 
> 
> Fotografia eshte art !


Mbiemri "artistike" nuk e bën fotografinë art.

----------


## PINK

Ok se sdo te mbush mendjen ty tani, pavarsisht se te qenka fiksuar TY... 


fotografia eshte art . Pike.  Po flasim per ate profesionale, jo amatoreske.


Edhe nuk eshte vetem nje shkrepje. Eshte talent, e cdo talent te ben artist. Lol

----------


## -BATO-

E kuptoj dëshirën e fotografistëve për t'u vetëquajtur artistë, por fatkeqësisht nuk janë artistë.

Të luash me fjalën talent, është e njëjta gjë si të luash me fjalën artist.

----------


## [MaRiO]

*fotografia esht pasion pastaj kthehet ne art*

----------


## fattlumi

Fotografija eshte ART nese behet nga syri i artistit.
Fotografija qe te ngjalle nje ndjenje mund te quhet lirisht art.
Nga njemije momente artisti qe eshte artist zgjedh dhe kap ne objektivin e tij pamje qe kane ndjesi.Kane ndjesi pasi fotografisti qe i kap ato pamje e perjeton ate qe fotografon dhe gjen momentin,qka kete nuk mund ta beje qdokush.

Njeri nder ata qe une me se shumti i adhuroj eshte James Nachtwey,nje fotograf lufte dhe konfliktesh i cili pothuajse shumicen e ngjarjeve ne bote i mbuloi me fotot e tij.
Se fundi eshte bere edhe nje dokumentar per te i quajtur "War Photographer".

Ja ku mund ti shihne disa nga puna e tij qe eshte padyshim artistike.Jane foto aq mire te perjetuara sa qe vetem nje mendje dhe shpirt artisti mund ti verej ato detaje qe ky i kap me objektivin e tij.

http://www.jamesnachtwey.com/

----------


## benseven11

1.Varet se kush  e mban ne dore ate dixhital kamera,nje amator apo profesionist.
2.Varet se cfare  pamje merret.
Nje amator mund te fuse nje fotografi ne forum dhe ta quaje ate art,por nuk eshte art,eshte art i keq.
Nje profesionist mund te fuse nje fotografi ne forum,ku imazhi ka shume pasterti,cilesi te larte figure,por edhe ne kete rast,varet nga imazhi elementet,proporcionet e pjeseve te imazhit,cfare komunikon ky imazh me ate qe e shikon.......Mund te jete art,mund te mos jete art,mund te jete thjesht nje fotografi e bere teknikisht korrekt,paster pa turbullira.
Nuk mund te besh art vetem me nje dixhital kamera.Fotografet artiste,profesioniste
krahas aparatit perdorin filtra,plugins,,lightroom,fotoshop etj qe i japin imazhit ne fotografi efekte artistike qe veshtire ti gjesh ne natyre.Nga eksperienca shume imazhe te marra me dixhital kamera kane difekte dhe keto rregullohen me programe si  fotoshop.
Fotografia do quhet art nqs do plotesohen keto kushte:
1.Njohje e thelle e menyres se si funksionon nje dixhital kamera,metodave se si perdoret nje dixhital kamera,njohuri per lentet.
2.Njohje e teorise dhe historise se artit fotografik.
3.Njohje e thelle e teknikave te fotografimit dhe aksesoreve  per ndricimin.
4.Truket qe perdoren mbi objektet qe do fotografohen
5.Njohje e mire e fotoshopit,Lightroom dhe pluginsave speciale.
Te krijosh art fotografik te duhet aparat fotografik te tipit SLR me lente ku ka me shume mundesi dhe opsione per te marre fotografi krahasuar me dixhital kamera me cmim te lire qe kane me pak opsione dhe jane vetem shkrep butonin dhe merr fotografine.Te duhet edhe arsim,shkolle ne kolegj universitet.Jane njohurite qe krijojne cilesine e imazhit dhe efektin artistik.Po s'pate njohuri harroje,ajo qe ty te duket e bukur si fotografi qe ke marre ne natyre,nuk eshte art.

----------


## Fiori

> 1.Varet se kush  e mban ne dore ate dixhital kamera,nje amator apo profesionist.
> 2.Varet se cfare  pamje merret.
> Nje amator mund te fuse nje fotografi ne forum dhe ta quaje ate art,por nuk eshte art,eshte art i keq.
> Nje profesionist mund te fuse nje fotografi ne forum,ku imazhi ka shume pasterti,cilesi te larte figure,por edhe ne kete rast,varet nga imazhi elementet,proporcionet e pjeseve te imazhit,cfare komunikon ky imazh me ate qe e shikon.......Mund te jete art,mund te mos jete art,mund te jete thjesht nje fotografi e bere teknikisht korrekt,paster pa turbullira.
> Nuk mund te besh art vetem me nje dixhital kamera.Fotografet artiste,profesioniste
> krahas aparatit perdorin filtra,plugins,,lightroom,fotoshop etj qe i japin imazhit ne fotografi efekte artistike qe veshtire ti gjesh ne natyre.Nga eksperienca shume imazhe te marra me dixhital kamera kane difekte dhe keto rregullohen me programe si  fotoshop.
> Fotografia do quhet art nqs do plotesohen keto kushte:
> 1.Njohje e thelle e menyres se si funksionon nje dixhital kamera,metodave se si perdoret nje dixhital kamera,njohuri per lentet.
> 2.Njohje e teorise dhe historise se artit fotografik.
> ...



Sipas këtij përkufizimi i bie që fotografia të jetë 'zanat' jo art. 

Domethënë që një pikturë të quhet art, piktori duhet të ketë ditur si proçesohen ngjyrat, si vepron një pëlhurë kundrejt ngjyrave të caktuara (e anasjelltas) etj etj Kur historia e piktorëve më të njohur tregon të kundërtën.

Fotografia është art për të njëjtat arsye që letërsia apo piktura mund të quhet art. Por sigurisht jo të gjitha fotografitë janë art, ashtu si jo çdo gjë e shkruar është art.

----------


## benseven11

Fotografia artistike nuk  mund  te jete zanat pasi zanati ne art perfshin precizion dhe talent,aftesi ne krijimin e elementeve artistike,me prerje te bukura,gdhendje,ne dru,metal,gur,plastike etj.Ky krijim artistik 3 dimensional me vegla  quhet ndryshe edhe craft ose artizanat.
Fotografia dhe piktura me penel jane 2 dimensionale,vegla nuk perdoren,nuk mund te quhen craft(zanat)Kjo do te thote qe nje fotografist qe krijon art mund te quhet 
artist,ose,profesionist (status i aftesive artistike), por jo usta.Historia e artit eshte studiar dhe vazhdon te studiohet qe te kuptohet mjeshteria e artit.Perse keto piktura tevjetra akoma mbartin ate efekt emocional.Ku eshte sekretii bukurise dhe efekteve,drites dhe hijeve,ngjyrat etj.Studimii tyre nuk eshte vetem njohuri per studentet e fotografise por edhe eksperience,pasi mesohet se si jane krijuar teknikat e perdorura.per fat te mire shume vepra me cilesi te larte te Mikelanxhelos,Picasos,Da vincit,Rembrandit,VanGogut ,mund te behen sot ne kompjuter qe jep mundesine te perdoren deri ne 16 miljon ngjyra dhe nuanca.Ja perse fotografia sot eshte e lidhur shume me procesimin ne kompjuter,pasi mund te krijohen efekte,nuanca ngjyrash fantastike qe mund ti jepen komplet fotografise,ose elementeve te vecante te saj..
Piktoret e famshem te mesjetes kane qene eksperte ne njohjen e bojrave,materialeve,kanvas,pelhure,mural dhe shume nuanca ngjyrash i kane krjuar me perzjerje te  ngjyrave.Keto njohuri nga fizika/kima ato i kane perdorur per te krijuar bojrat me ngjyra te ndryshme.Edhe ne ate kohe krijimi i veprave te artit eshte bere mbi bazen e shkalles se njohurive.Keto piktore te medhenj kane studiuar,akumuluar njohuri dhe  kane aplikuar kete njohuri ne art.Arti i madh qe i qendron kohes nuk mund te krijohet vetem me talent,por kerkon edhe njohuri.Mbrapa ketyre punimeve eshte nje teori e tere arti.

----------


## woodstock

> Fotografija eshte ART nese behet nga syri i artistit.
> Fotografija qe te ngjalle nje ndjenje mund te quhet lirisht art.
> Nga njemije momente artisti qe eshte artist zgjedh dhe kap ne objektivin e tij pamje qe kane ndjesi.Kane ndjesi pasi fotografisti qe i kap ato pamje e perjeton ate qe fotografon dhe gjen momentin,qka kete nuk mund ta beje qdokush.
> 
> Njeri nder ata qe une me se shumti i adhuroj eshte James Nachtwey,nje fotograf lufte dhe konfliktesh i cili pothuajse shumicen e ngjarjeve ne bote i mbuloi me fotot e tij.
> Se fundi eshte bere edhe nje dokumentar per te i quajtur "War Photographer".
> 
> Ja ku mund ti shihne disa nga puna e tij qe eshte padyshim artistike.Jane foto aq mire te perjetuara sa qe vetem nje mendje dhe shpirt artisti mund ti verej ato detaje qe ky i kap me objektivin e tij.
> 
> http://www.jamesnachtwey.com/


Pajtohem plotesisht ...

----------

